# First MTV video...



## Lisa (Aug 6, 2006)

A friend and I were talking about MTV and how much it sucks now and reminiscing about the good old days of MTV and it got me thinking about the very first video I remember seeing.

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers "Refuge"

How about everyone else?  What was the first video you ever remember seing?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 6, 2006)

"Safety Dance", but I grew up in a reall small town, we didn't get cable till MTV had been around a few years.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 6, 2006)

It was either Holiday by Madonna or Beat it by Michael Jackson


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 6, 2006)

Def Leppard - "Photograph"


----------



## matt.m (Aug 6, 2006)

Video killed the radio star.  The earliest videos I remember the most have to be the ZZ top:Legs, Duran Duran:Hungry Like a Wolf 82-83 time period.

Geez MTV used to be so cool.  Now I have to say since 93 it has been the worst station on cable.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 6, 2006)

Walk of Life - Dire Straits...I am sure it is not the first video I ever saw, but it is the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, first you *Remember* OK. Dunno.

But if you ever end up on like, Jeopardy or something, the first ever music video was "Video killed the radio star" by the Buggles.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 7, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> A friend and I were talking about MTV and how much it sucks now and reminiscing about the good old days of MTV and it got me thinking about the very first video I remember seeing.
> 
> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers "Refuge"
> 
> How about everyone else? What was the first video you ever remember seing?


 
I had the strange priviledge of being there the very moment MTV came onto cable.  And I mean the moment they flipped on, the very second there was a flash of fuzz and suddenly "let there be MTV".  I will never stop being proud of that. They played "Video Killed the Radio Star."


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 7, 2006)

Joan Jett and the Blackhearts, singing "I Love Rock 'n Roll."  

Of course, this was back in the days when MTV was exactly that: Music Television.  They would play actual music videos most of the hours of the day.  These days, you can rarely see music videos on "Empty Vee."


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 7, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Joan Jett and the Blackhearts, singing "I Love Rock 'n Roll."
> 
> Of course, this was back in the days when MTV was exactly that: Music Television. They would play actual music videos most of the hours of the day. These days, you can rarely see music videos on "Empty Vee."


 
Which makes me wonder why they stopped playing any M on MTV.  It seems more like that it's Pop Culture TV based on the Pop Culture that Pop Music has designated.  Even when they get around to playing music.. LIke on that *****ing ignorant *** beach party show, they play half a song while the ugliest, skinniest bikini broads shake their non-things and make real women feel insignificant. 

But I digress, just after I reiterate that I feel MTV is evil incarnate.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't remember a specific video. What I do remember are the old "I want my MTV!" promos.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 7, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Which makes me wonder why they stopped playing any M on MTV.


 
Lots of articles this past week, upon the 25th anniversary.

The issue with the M is that viewers didn't know when to tune in to see what they were interested it. Sure, you could turn it on and watch, but if a video came on for a performer you didn't like, there was nothing to keep your attention. Click ... and off you went to something else. In order for the market to succeed, they need to keep your eyeballs on the screen. Which is why the format changed. 

I liked the game show in that guys basement ... with Colin Quinn as the Ed McMahon character (although that reference may be getting old, right?).

For Videos ... remember 'Friday Night Videos'?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 7, 2006)

I too like some was there when it happened and that song is still killing me today Video killed the radio star
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 7, 2006)

Tom Petty, You Got Lucky (the futuristic Mad Max looking Video)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 7, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I don't remember a specific video. What I do remember are the old "I want my MTV!" promos.



Me too...but I do remember one video that used to crack me up..and I can't for the life of me remember the artist right now...name's on the tip of my tongue...anyway, it was all these mechanical robot things dancing and twitching to the song...

I also remember good old Martha Quinn (can't remember the guys name now). My friends and I also used to call her Quinn the Eskimo.

MTV...it's just not the same.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Me too...but I do remember one video that used to crack me up..and I can't for the life of me remember the artist right now...name's on the tip of my tongue...anyway, it was all these mechanical robot things dancing and twitching to the song...


Rockit, by Herbie Hancock.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 7, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Rockit, by Herbie Hancock.



THAT'S IT!!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> THAT'S IT!!!!!


Yeah that's me, the patron saint of useless trivia... :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 7, 2006)

I loved MTV back in the day.  Unfortunately in 1984 MuchMusic debuted in Canada and MTV was basically locked out.  MuchMusic followed the Canadian content rules of broadcasting.

I missed MTV, but by the sounds of it, I am not missing much anymore.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2006)

I haven't watched MTV in years. I have no interest in seeing Cribs, Pimp My Ride, or Real World MCMVII...


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 7, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Oh, first you *Remember* OK. Dunno.
> 
> But if you ever end up on like, Jeopardy or something, the first ever music video was "Video killed the radio star" by the Buggles.


  Just a tidbit of trivia.  The Buggles had the first _popular_ music video, but the first music video played on "mainstream" TV was from Alice Cooper.  He made "Welcome to my Nightmare" into a video with some odd people dressed up like wraiths doing ballet.  Quite surreal.  heh.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 7, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Just a tidbit of trivia. The Buggles had the first _popular_ music video, but the first music video played on "mainstream" TV was from Alice Cooper. He made "Welcome to my Nightmare" into a video with some odd people dressed up like wraiths doing ballet. Quite surreal. heh.


 
I've seen it... Rather inspired and the dates line up.  Why is devo accredited with inventing the music video?  I mean, I love devo but now I'm questioning their prominence in music videos.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 7, 2006)

Remote Control was the game show with Colin Quinn.  MTV has let us all down that were with them in the beginning.  It was good, fun, and a bit clever to see that take on pop culture.  

As far as Music TV is concerned as a format, my favorite channel has to be VH1 classic.  I like their general overall format.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 7, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Remote Control was the game show with Colin Quinn. MTV has let us all down that were with them in the beginning. It was good, fun, and a bit clever to see that take on pop culture.
> 
> As far as Music TV is concerned as a format, my favorite channel has to be VH1 classic. I like their general overall format.


Bah... Colin Quinn was a sideliner.  Ken Ober was the main guy.   Then of course, Kari Wuhrer...  *rawr*   Plus, any show that has snack time by dumping snacks on the contestants heads gets bonus points in my book. 

It's too bad VH1 is owned by MTV, along with CMT and just about every other "music" channel.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 7, 2006)

Van Halen's  "Jump"

Good gawd..the great DLR in pink spandex pants..scarred me for life.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 7, 2006)

I didn't have MTV when I was a kid.    My parents were too cheap to get cable.

I did manage to catch a handful of videos, thanks to "Friday Night Videos".  The first one I remember seeing was "Take on Me" by Aha.  I also remember the big hoopla about the special effects used in that particular video, which were pretty impressive (switching back and forth from "real life" to a moving drawing).


----------

